# They protect us



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This photo came to me along with a few others. at first it seems harmless. But look again. take note of how the EOTech sight is mounted.
Good luck with that. (backwards)


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Is it for our protection or to keep the people in line? That's not the first time they have shown one of our protectors with equipment not quite right either! It sure as hell doesn't make me feel any safer.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw come on now. Haven't you had a bad day. He probably didn't have his morning coffee yet. Good catch!


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

They don't have a constitutional duty to protect us. The supreme court has seen to that ruling.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That is true. But I'd hate to be his partner.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't blame him completely, blame those who trained him first. Secondly, blame him for not seeking to go above what he learned in a class room.

What a sad statement none of his comrades didn't set him straight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

True we all make mistakes. In other photos they were going though training with it like that others as well.
So much for pre mission (PCI) checks by leaders.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it possible that the department needs an armorer, . . . or maybe a NEW armorer?

Singles I would put on the individual, . . . multiples looks like it was planned that way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

http://ttag.zippykidcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/hcetoe.jpg

Haha I found several blog posts searching "eotech adjustments backwards" which would be the obvious problem mounting it wrong, it appears the sight ring is visible from either direction and mounting them wrong is not uncommon. Looks like they need a claymore mine warning " front towards enemy"


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just talking with my wife. I recall back in the 80's when cities here in CA were pushing "community oriented" policing. My community, where I served, wanted the police to put on picnics, change uniforms to blue jeans / brown leather, get out of the car once in a while. Man it drove every officer nuts (but me). I hated dress uniforms for every day use and wanted the blue jean approach - they let me do it - I loved it. Eventually 4 others came along but the die hards - nope. They got to go the opposite direction to militant black SWAT fatigues. They loved strapping on all that great and wiring up and labels etc. Ultimately I left LE and it was about 4-5 years later I heard that group put enough pressure on the agency to dump the jeans for the militant garb - now worn every day by every officer. The reaction of the LE was to reject what the "civilians" wanted and do what they wanted. They got a great union, big freekin dues and political pull to get what they want. I was chatting with my city manager last week he told me next year for every $1.00 in pay the get $.75 will be paid to them in benefits (retirement, health care, disability insurance, etc). Its crazy out there.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Some people are just clueless. Things they don't teach in the Academy.

I can just hear the other guys he works with. "Should we tell him?" 

Our high-speed low-drag sheepdogs...some of them are just "a little slow."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> http://ttag.zippykidcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/hcetoe.jpg
> 
> Haha I found several blog posts searching "eotech adjustments backwards" which would be the obvious problem mounting it wrong, it appears the sight ring is visible from either direction and mounting them wrong is not uncommon. Looks like they need a claymore mine warning " front towards enemy"


 Ok you made 1SG laugh I always got a kick out of the Warning on a Claymore. every once in a while private ---- got it back wards during skill testing


----------

